# Dog training and rehab centre project in Peru: Check out our website/blog!



## ultraismo (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys, we have just created a new blog, in Spanish and English, about our project in Peru and Canada: R.S. Canines. There will be informative posts as well and just day to day events. Input is welcome! 

Please check it out. Will try to have all entries bilingual.


----------

